# Spanish moss question



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I just made my weekly round to a greenhouse up the street, and got some spanish moss. It was humid, not 100% dry, and grey. I washed it and put some in my viv and its green now. How do i know if its alive and does it attach itself, or just hang?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

It pretty much just hangs, in the wild it grows on trees, but the majority of the plant is hanging from tree, not growing on it. Once it establishes its roots it will grow down rather than across. If its green its probably alive, but they are more of a silvery green than "true green" so don't expect it to look really vibrant.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would be careful with spanish moss. If the "moss" dies and the interior contains black fibers that can entangle and cut into the tissue of a frog. If you look in the old American Dendrobatid Group newsletter, you can read the actual accounts. 

Ed


----------



## Poison-Dart-Fart (Sep 30, 2005)

it grow crazy in Georgia. when i was station at ft Benning it was everywhere. and on months when it does not rain it turns gray. but i did take some off a tree and hung it around my porch boy does it grow fast lol. i didnt try it in my viv. and good thing i didnt.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Awwwwwww man!

It looked so good, and now i have to take it out. I am really surprised about this considering its found amongst other native epiphytes that harbor darts. Right now the tank is in construction so ill research it first. Thanks guys...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its not a problem as long as it is alive... so you either have to be really vigilent with it or not risk it. The difference between in the wild and in a terrarium, is that in the wild the animal isn't forced to have to deal with it... and there is a lot of space for it to fall and get broken down (and a lot of other insects and stuff to help it break down). These conditions are lacking in a terrarium. 

Ed


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

After a few articles from various sources, new concern have risen. Supposedly spanish moss is the natural habitat of chiggers and other ticks. I bought this from a plant store, where they use it to decorate the bases of their plants. When i got it i just washed it in warm water and soaked it. I just took it out of my tank. I have 2 concerns now, the first being if it is possible there were indeed living parasites on it, and secondly, if it was in my tank for 3 hours do i have to go and gas it with CO2 for preventative measures?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This Tillandsia likes airflow and I doubt it would do well long term in the vivariums used for PDF's.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

As a wholesaler of this stuff to Florists - anyone using Spanish Moss in a Vivarium should be *BEYOND CAREFUL*.

Not only is it basically the harbinger of death as far as mites and other parasites go - it also gets dry fast (and as previously stated gets sharp enough to cut) - and the commercially available stuff is almost ALWAYS treated with pesticides since it contains so many bugs. (our product included)

I have about 50 lbs of it in my warehouse right now - and NONE in my vivariums... If that says anything.  You can "rinse it of it's pesticides" - but I've been personally warned by our growers that the pesticides used on spanish moss can be pretty hardcore. They really took a hard stand against re-animating it in a vivarium.

Some pet stores sell it... (At a HUGE MARKUP) but honestly - it's probably not worth the risk imo. 

Once our vivarium division gets up & running - i'll probably test some of it in vivariums after "de-pesticiding" it... But 'till I test results MYSELF - I won't be selling any for this purpose.


----------

